# 10/24/10 Doe!!!!



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Shot this doe at about 0530 this evening. She was about 32 yards and I hit her in the lungs. Broadhead was a 2" Rage and there was no mistaking where she was by following the blood trail. She did manage to run about 80 yards through thick brush but sure enough she was laying in a pool of blood. Bow is a Bear Lights Out that I purchased from Triple Edge Archery about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh Yeah! That is going to be some good backstrap. Good shot


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome job. Congratulations!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome harvest!! I notice you are from Dayton. Do you hunt in the area? And, Triple Edge Archery is a great place to get your set up. I got mine a few years ago and they did great. Anyway, congrats on the doe!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah I live in Dayton but I hunt in Lovelady. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

jasonaustin said:


> Yeah I live in Dayton but I hunt in Lovelady. Thanks!!!!!


Awesome!!! We have a lake house on the water @ White Rock Creek and my mother-n-law grew up in Lovelady. I know the area and some good deer are there. Again, congrats on the doe!!!


----------

